# DECA NETWORK ISSUES - HELP!



## Rcsfanz11 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have been running a directive system with a DECA network for almost a year and have used it to get an ethernet connection to the other side of my house using a broadband deca by the router and a deca with a power supply to get the internet out of the deca network and into my second router. When i first set it up it was plug and play and super easy once i upgraded my swim to have enough tuners and it has ran great until recently when we had the main router go bad and had to replace it (A family member got flip happy with the breaker box and fried it because it was not plugged into a surge protector like everything else) . After replacing it my second router says it can't find a DHCP server or an internet connection but all of my Directv receivers say they are connected to the internet and are able to use TV APPS etc. If i plug my mac book directly into the DECA w/ Power Supply i show 57m download and can surf the internet but then when i plug my second router back in it still says no internet and no DHCP. I have reflashed my second router (Buffalo WZR-AG300H) with new DD-WRT and have reset the modem, first router, BB DECA, and second router multiple times and nothing seems to fix it. I have even plugged my router into my second deca only then remembering that it doesn't have a power supply so it wouldn't work anyways.

Anyone have any ideas on how to solve my problem?

I have included a diagram of my system set up with the exception of the splitters, multi switch, and swim that i have as i am almost 100% certain they are not the issue as this issue did not start until after i replaced the router but can add them or answer questions about them if that would help. Also this system is two DTV accounts running on one SWiM network but that shouldn't make a difference (HR24 and HR21 on one account, HR34, H21 on another account both half whole home active and can share playlists)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you must turn off DHCP on one of the routers.


----------



## Rcsfanz11 (Nov 22, 2013)

you must turn off DHCP on one of the routers.


Do I turn it off on the one at the modem or my second router?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

second router


----------



## Rcsfanz11 (Nov 22, 2013)

peds48 said:


> second router


Ok so on the WAN connection what do i set it up as?
Static IP
PPPoE
PPTP
L2TP
Heartbeat Signal

If it is static do I set up the WAN IP as an IP on the first router. My first router is 192.168.11.1

Thank you for your help and sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You need to set the second router as a wap. You can only run one router.


----------



## Rcsfanz11 (Nov 22, 2013)

You need to set the second router as a wap. You can only run one router.

Thank you both I finally got it working!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rcsfanz11 said:


> Thank you both I finally got it working!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------

